# Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

					Das Startup Coolchip Technologies hat einen Vertriebspartner für seine "Kinetic Coolers" gefunden. Thermaltake vertreibt das erste, 27 mm flache Low-Profile-Modell unter dem Namen Engine 27. Dabei wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers selbst zum Lüfter, was die Wärmeabfuhr stark verbessern soll. Größere CPU-Kühler sollen später folgen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Bin auf den ersten unabhängigen Test gespannt was das Ding außerhalb der Marketingfolien kann.


----------



## OdlG (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Nach all den Jahren des Wartens endlich die Ankündigung. Kann Tests kaum abwarten!


----------



## KaneTM (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bin auf den ersten unabhängigen Test gespannt was das Ding außerhalb der Marketingfolien kann.



Naja, mit einer TDP von 70 Watt erwarte ich da eigentlich erst mal gar nichts. Ist halt Kompakt.


----------



## DHCP (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Bin ich wirklich mal auf einen Test gespannt. Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, damit der Wirkungsgrad gegenüber einem normalen Kühler besser sein soll. 

Bin echt gespannt wie sich das lösen...
- Wärmeweiterleitung zwischen dem rotierenden Kühler und der Bodenplatte
- große Masse mit 3000 upm, wie läuft das ganze nach 1 Jahr wenn Staub die Massebalance verändert 
- Geräuschentwicklung bei 3000 upm, kommen die Zeiten des surrenden Festplatten wieder zurück 

Wäre eigentlich auch mal ne gute Idee für den nächsten PCGH Lüftertest, alle Lüfter 4 Wochen in einer dreckigen staubigen Umgebung(also euer Büro   ) laufen lassen um zu sehen wie sie sich entwickeln.


----------



## MarkusK531 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Ich bin mal auf den Preis gespannt. Wird wohl doch etwas teurer werden im vergleich zu ähnlichen Kühlern. Kühler mit vergleichbarer TDP gehen so bei 6 Euro los.


----------



## DeiNaGoN (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Unabhängige Tests wären echt interessant. Aber ich teile die Befürchtungen, die bereits vorab geäußert wurden. Zum einen vermute ich, dass das Teile ein relativ gute Gehäusedurchlüftung brauchen wird und zum anderen, dass sich das Ding, sobald es durch Staub etc. ne Unwucht bekommt, irgendwann selbst zerlegt.


----------



## XXTREME (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

70W TDP ....toll vielleicht für´n i3 .


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Sämtliche aktuellen Mainstream-CPUs die auf den Mittelklassesockel passen haben eine TDP von unter 70W - nur 6600K und 6700K nicht. 

Das Ding ist nur - wer nicht übertaktet und keine K-CPUs benutzt dem reicht auch der boxed. Und wenn der zu laut ist gibts für 15€ leise Alternativen in der Leistungsklasse.


----------



## XXTREME (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Genau....war auch etwas ironisch gemeint .


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Ist ja doch schon ziemlich kompakt das Teil wenn es die 70W mit angemessener Lautstärke wegkühlen kann könnte ich mir soetwas vorstellen, seine Nische wird es dann auch finden. 
Wenn nicht, dann ist es höchstens eine Spielerei und wird genau so schnell verschwinden wie andere "abgehobene" Konzepte.


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Ich hab irgendwie noch nirgends gelesen ob man das Ding auch vertikal betreiben kann.
Max. 2500rpm hören sich pauschal nach keinem Brüllwürfel an.
Durch das hohe Eigengewicht dürften auch Kugellager verbaut sein.
Die gefederte Sockelhalterung schaut auch gut aus, ist zumindest schonmal hochwertiger als bei einem BQ DRP3.


----------



## Chukku (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Hm ich finde das Ding technisch ja schon interessant... aber im Endeffekt wird es wohl nur bei sehr begrenztem Bauraum jemals zum Einsatz kommen.

Die wesentlichen Herausforderungen sind klar:
 - große rotierende Masse... wie zuverlässig und gleichzeitig geräuscharm kann sowas gelagert werden?
 - Preis... der Rotor sieht für mich nach einem gefrästen Alu-Teil aus.. das kann niemals den Preis eines Kunststoff-Rotors + billigen Blech-Kühllamellen erreichen.

Bin gespannt auf den ersten Test der größeren Varianten.


----------



## Voodoo2 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie noch nirgends gelesen ob man das Ding auch vertikal betreiben kann.
> Max. 2500rpm hören sich pauschal nach keinem Brüllwürfel an.
> Durch das hohe Eigengewicht dürften auch Kugellager verbaut sein.
> Die gefederte Sockelhalterung schaut auch gut aus, ist zumindest schonmal hochwertiger als bei einem BQ DP3.





es ist ein Radial-"Lüfter =  wälzen viel luft um sind aber meist laut

Durch das hohe Eigengewicht dürften auch Kugellager verbaut sein = das muss nicht zwangsläufig sein z.b (vernickelte Kupferplatte)


----------



## Chimera (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Naja, meine GTX 760 hat auch nen Radiallüfi, aber ausser nem Rauschgeräusch hört man da keine nnervenden Lärm  Und bzgl. Drehzahl: der kleine VRM Lüfi meiner A80 dreht ja auch mit 3000 U/min, der ist aber um ein vielfaches(!) leiser als die beiden Cryorig QF140, welche dabei waren. So allgemein also, hohe Drehzahl und Radial muss laut sein, kann man es nun schon nicht ganz aussagen bzw. würd ich lieber erst mal abwarten was Tests zeigen.
Und garantiert findet auch so ein Teil genügend Abnehmer, selbst wenn es ein Krachmacher wär, denn kenne nur schon in meinem Umfeld genügend Leute, die nen Intel und AMD boxed Kühler selbst unter Volllast als "leise" bezeichnen (keine Ahnung, ob die von meinem Kraut genascht haben, aber irgendwas müssen sie ja fast genommen haben...).


----------



## -Xe0n- (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*



Chukku schrieb:


> - Preis... der Rotor sieht für mich nach einem gefrästen Alu-Teil aus.. das kann niemals den Preis eines Kunststoff-Rotors + billigen Blech-Kühllamellen erreichen.



Der Rotor der an den Kunden kommt wird sicherlich Guss sein
UVP soll wohl 49 USD sein


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*



Chukku schrieb:


> - große rotierende Masse... wie zuverlässig und gleichzeitig geräuscharm kann sowas gelagert werden?


Die Frage ist nicht wie gut das gemacht werden KANN, sondern der


Chukku schrieb:


> - Preis...



Technisch ists kein Problem, einen solchen Rotor im Toleranzbereich von Mikrometern dauerhaft zu lagern (ähnlich große Massen sind auf minimale Toleranzen in jedem Turbolader gelagert und drehen da mit Hunderttausenden von UPM). Das ist aber nunmal nichts, was du für 50€ bekommst.
Auf den Kompromiss bin ich gespannt den sie da aus Kostengründen zwingend machen müssen.


----------



## Synonymz (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Ich denke, die von euch angesprochenen Bedenken hatten auch mögliche Hersteller, deswegen hat es doch etwas länger gedauert, bis sich Thermaltake dazu bereit erklärt hat.  Prinzipiell bestehen nämlich immer die gleichen Abhängigkeiten: Größe, Kühlleistung, Geräuschentwicklung, ggf. die Haltbarkeit und natürlich der Preis. Eine neue Technik ist nur dann wirtschaftlich, wenn sie mindestens so gut ist, wie bereits etablierte Technik. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass so ein neues Konzept zum Teil andere und/oder Herstellungsverfahren benötigt. Das kostet erstmal Geld. Von der Papierform her ist das ein kleiner Lüfter mit brauchbarer Kühlleistung. Ohne Messungen zur Lautstärke ist ein Vergleich aber nicht möglich. Wenn der Kühler ähnliche Werte liefert, wie bereits etablierte Technik, wird der Preis ausschlaggebend sein. Vielleicht kann man aber auch mit etwas Marketing auf das ungewöhnliche Design und die raffinierte Technik hinweisen.


----------



## flotus1 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Das Konzept bleibt interessant, aber am Ende zählt was hinten raus kommt. Das heißt ob dieser Kühler irgend etwas besser kann als ein herkömmlicher Kühler mit ähnlich hohem Preis und ähnlichen Abmessungen. Das heißt er muss entweder leiser sein und/oder besser kühlen als einige der besten Top-Blower die derzeit am Markt sind. Sonst wird sich das nicht durchsetzen.


----------



## Deathmachine (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*



DHCP schrieb:


> - große Masse mit 3000 upm, wie läuft das ganze nach 1 Jahr wenn Staub die Massebalance verändert



Weniger als bei einem Kunststoff-Lüfter, da die Eigenmasse höher ist und damit der Staub relativ gesehen weniger wiegt. Außerdem ist der Durchmesser sehr gering, das verringert den Einfluss von Unwuchten noch mehr.

Das Konzept ist definitiv interessant, könnte ich mir besonders im Laptopbereich gut vorstellen wenn es wirklich einen Vorteil bringt.


----------



## Robbi373 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Und die nächste Generation  braucht keinen eigenen Stecker fürs Mainboard, sondern wandelt die Wärmeenergie in kinetische um, dadurch dreht sich der Lüfter je nach CPU-Wärmeentwicklung schneller oder langsamer. 
Man darf ja wohl träumen dürfen.


----------



## mannefix (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Ich denke das wird nichts. 2300 U/Min und nur 70 Watt die weggeschafft werden. Coolermaster ist noch rechtzeitig abgesprungen.
Ggf. für Notebooks brauchbar.


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Für Notebooks hat der Kühler eine viel zu hohe Bauhöhe und die Wärmequelle ist auch nicht zentral unter dem Kühler.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

@Robbi
Wenn du was entwickelst was aus 50K Temperaturdifferenz derart effizient mechanische Leistung erzeugt haste ausgesorgt. 
Aber bevor du dir Mühe gibst, da gabs son Franzosen namens Carnot, der dir da vor vielen Jahren schon nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

ich bin richtig angefixt von dem Teil.
die Bauhöhe ist genial für alle die auf mini PCs stehen.
mal schauen wie es mit der Technologie weiter geht.


----------



## -Xe0n- (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @Robbi
> Wenn du was entwickelst was aus 50K Temperaturdifferenz derart effizient mechanische Leistung erzeugt haste ausgesorgt.


Das geht schon ziemlich gut, dass wollte nur niemand bezahlen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @Robbi
> Wenn du was entwickelst was aus 50K Temperaturdifferenz derart effizient mechanische Leistung erzeugt haste ausgesorgt.
> Aber bevor du dir Mühe gibst, da gabs son Franzosen namens Carnot, der dir da vor vielen Jahren schon nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat.



Warum denn das ? Wir bewegen uns hier in Temperaturbereichen bei  denen ein Wirkungsgrad von ~10%-15% möglich wäre. jetzt braucht man nur  noch Material das diese Effizienz annähernd erreicht und einen sehr  effizienten elektromotor sowie eine ordentlich feuernde CPU... und schon klappt das ganze. ()
Also rein Physikalisch sehe ich jetzt keinen Grund warum das nicht machbar wäre  Natürlich wäre es Technisch mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit vollkommener schwachsinn unabhängig der (meines Wissens nach) utopischen Materialien (für den Thermogenerator), da man einen Teil des Kühlers kalt halten müsste um die Temperaturdifferenz aufrecht zu erhalten... Irgendwie unintuitiv.  

Ich bin aber weder Ingenieur noch habe ich je ein Physikstudium abgeschlossen von daher


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Naja, man könnte den Peltiereffekt umgekehrt nutzen und aus der Temperaturdifferenz zwischen IHS und Kühlerboden Strom erzeugen. Die Menge wäre aber ziemlich winzig und die Umsetzung reichlich teuer.

Das hat aber nichts mit "wenn du das effizient kannst haste ausgesorgt" zu tun, die Thermodynamik hats nunmal so an sich dass der maximale mögliche Wirkungsgrad bei sagen wir CPU-Oberfläche = 70°C und Kühlerboden = 30°C (was schon eine sehr große Differenz wäre...) nach Carnot grade mal 11,7% ist. In der praktischen Realität kommste da aber nicht ansatzweise hin. Der Wirkungsgrad von Peltierelementen liegt bei etwa 10% des Carnot-Wirkungsgrades, sprich da biste dann bei 1,17%.

Angenommen die CPU drückt 70W raus unter Vollast - dann könntest du wenns wirklich, wirklich gut läuft 800 Milliwatt an elektrischer nutzbarer Leistung erzeugen. Damit drehste das Kühlerrädchen da garantiert nicht^^


----------



## flotus1 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Klugscheißmodus an: der umgekehrte Peltier-Effekt nennt sich Seebeck-Effekt. Genutzt wird das teilweise wirklich, BMW hat mal mit thermoelektrischen Generatoren im Abgastrakt experimentiert. Ob das heute noch genutzt wird weiß ich nicht, die Ausbeute war damals nicht allzu groß, trotz viel größerer Temperaturdifferenzen und Wärmemengen. Dass man damit diese Art von Kühler nicht mal auf einer wirklich "heißen" CPU antreiben kann sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

@Incredible Alk 

Aber genau darum geht es mir doch, also hat nicht Carnot Ihm einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht sondern unsere heutigen Werkstoffe und Verfahren. (worum es dann auch geht wer entsprechende Techniken aus unserem aktuellen Pool von Physik und Chemie findet oder gänzlich neue Entdeckungen macht hat wie du schon sagst ausgesorgt)
Carnot erlaubt eigentlich ausdrücklich dieses Technologie weswegen ich deine anfängliche Aussage so nicht verstanden habe 

Wenn wir in Zukukunft Materialien "endecken" bzw. entwickeln mit denen die Termogeneratoren 3/4 oder gar noch näher an den Carnot-Wirkungsgrad herankommen ist der Seebeck-Effekt (der für Radionuklidbatterien tatsächlich verwendung findet) durchaus dafür nutzbar. Es sei denn es gibt einen Grund warum solche Materialien/Techniken nicht existieren können


----------



## Deathmachine (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*



Abductee schrieb:


> Für Notebooks hat der Kühler eine viel zu hohe Bauhöhe und die Wärmequelle ist auch nicht zentral unter dem Kühler.



Die Bauhöhe lässt sich im gewissen Maße anpassen, und die Wärmequelle dank Heatpipes verschieben - da seh ich nicht das Problem.
Natürlich wäre es dann nicht genau dieser Kühler, aber einer der auf dem Aufbau beruht.


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Du kommst nie auf die gleiche Bauhöhe wie bisherige Lösungen.
Bisher brauchst du nur einen Radiallüfter der die Luft durch einen Lamellenblock presst der über eine Heatpipe mit der CPU verbunden ist.
Das kannst du wenige mm hoch bauen wennst notwendig ist da alles nebeneinander platziert werden kann.
Bei diesem kinetischen Kühlsystem musst du mit der Heatpipe erstmal zum Metallsockel vom Lüfter wo dann der Radiallüfter draufsitzt.

Als Beispiel das Asus Zenbook UX305LA, das hat einen 3mm hohen Lüfter.
http://www.notebookcheck.net/fileadmin/_processed_/csm_Asus_Zenbook_UX305LA_Luefter_61a34b369b.jpg


----------



## Gamer090 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Wird wegen der Höhe eigentlich nur für einen HTPC interessant und die 70W TDP die dieser angeblich abführen kann, reicht auch nicht für einen Gaming PC. Aber mal sehen was es kann und seine grösseren Modelle, 35dB halte ich für zu laut für so ein kleines Ding.


----------



## cerbero (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Hören will ich das Ding vor allem mal...

und ansonsten abwarten, vielleicht will ja jemand das A4 unterbieten und wir brauchen so kleine CPU-Kühler in Zukunft öfter...


----------



## -Xe0n- (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-KÃ¼hler wird ein Teil des KÃ¼hlkÃ¶rpers zum LÃ¼fter*



cerbero schrieb:


> Hören will ich das Ding vor allem mal...
> 
> und ansonsten abwarten, vielleicht will ja jemand das A4 unterbieten und wir brauchen so kleine CPU-Kühler in Zukunft öfter...



CoolChip Technologies and Cooler Master Show Kinetic Cooling - CES 2015 - YouTube


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Das Ding kann nichts werden.

Es widerspricht fast allen Gesetzen der Aerodynamik.
Die Rotorflügel können die Luft ja gar nicht richtig ansaugen.

Sogar die Flügel im Video sehen anders aus, als im Realmodell.


----------



## franz-the-cat (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Oja der kann was sein der  ,der tranportiert die Luft nach aussen somit auch die wärme ,ausedem wird das Luftloch von frischer kalter Luft gefüllt die nicht von aussen ist sondern von oben was fürn 
Lüfter halt oben ist auch wenn er aufn Kopf steht, der Boden ist die Platte und immer unten fürn Lüfter auserdem ausdem kann die ausgestossene warme luft nicht zurück weil sie keine möglichkeit hat gegen die gewalt der Rotoren .


----------



## plusminus (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wir bewegen uns hier in Temperaturbereichen bei  denen ein Wirkungsgrad von ~10%-15% möglich wäre. jetzt braucht man nur  noch Material das diese Effizienz annähernd erreicht und einen sehr  effizienten elektromotor sowie eine ordentlich feuernde CPU... und schon klappt das ganze. ()
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OnionRings (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

https://share.sandia.gov/news/resources/news_releases/cooler/#.V-_knNzX-Ul


----------



## Deathmachine (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*



Abductee schrieb:


> Du kommst nie auf die gleiche Bauhöhe wie bisherige Lösungen.
> Bisher brauchst du nur einen Radiallüfter der die Luft durch einen  Lamellenblock presst der über eine Heatpipe mit der CPU verbunden ist.
> Das kannst du wenige mm hoch bauen wennst notwendig ist da alles nebeneinander platziert werden kann.
> Bei diesem kinetischen Kühlsystem musst du mit der Heatpipe erstmal zum  Metallsockel vom Lüfter wo dann der Radiallüfter draufsitzt.
> ...



Ich weiss schon wie Laptops von innen aussehen, danke 
Man muss ja auch nicht auf die 3mm kommen die Notebooks derzeit haben, wenn man die Bauteile und Platinen intern etwas anders anordnet geht da auch mehr, vor allem weil der Lüfter in der Theorie etwas schmaler werden würde als die derzeitige Lösungen.
Meine Idee ist ja auch die bisherige Lösungen um den Ansatz vom kinetischen Kühler zu erweitern, nicht den kompletten Kühler so einzubauen wie er jetzt ist, und das sehe ich für normale Laptops durchaus im Bereich des Machbaren - ob der Aufwand es wert wäre ist wieder eine andere Frage, dazu warte ich erstmal auf die Tests vom Kühler.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Ding kann nichts werden.
> 
> Es widerspricht fast allen Gesetzen der Aerodynamik.
> Die Rotorflügel können die Luft ja gar nicht richtig ansaugen.



Siehe dazu: Ventilator – Wikipedia
Der Lüfter beruht auf dem gleichen Prinzip, nur dass du eben in 360° die Luft abstrahlst anstatt in eine Richtung gerichtet wie sonst üblich.


----------



## Abductee (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*



Deathmachine schrieb:


> Man muss ja auch nicht auf die 3mm kommen die Notebooks derzeit haben,  wenn man die Bauteile und Platinen intern etwas anders anordnet geht da  auch mehr, vor allem weil der Lüfter in der Theorie etwas schmaler  werden würde als die derzeitige Lösungen.
> Meine Idee ist ja auch die bisherige Lösungen um den Ansatz vom  kinetischen Kühler zu erweitern, nicht den kompletten Kühler so  einzubauen wie er jetzt ist, und das sehe ich für normale Laptops  durchaus im Bereich des Machbaren - ob der Aufwand es wert wäre ist  wieder eine andere Frage, dazu warte ich erstmal auf die Tests vom  Kühler.


Was willst denn da anders anordnen? Die jetzigen Kühler sitzen praktisch eh schon alleine im Gehäuse weil sie die komplette Bauhöhe vom Gehäuse brauchen.
Wenn du mit der Heatpipe unter den Lüfter + Metallsockel musst, wirst du zwangsweise höher.



Deathmachine schrieb:


> Der Lüfter beruht auf dem gleichen Prinzip, nur dass du eben in 360° die  Luft abstrahlst anstatt in eine Richtung gerichtet wie sonst üblich.


Jeder Radiallüfter bläst 360° zur Seite, eine gezielte Richtung bekommt man durch das außenliegende Lüftergehäuse das den Strom umlenkt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*



franz-the-cat schrieb:


> Oja der kann was sein der  ,der tranportiert die Luft nach aussen somit auch die wärme ,ausedem wird das Luftloch von frischer kalter Luft gefüllt die nicht von aussen ist sondern von oben was fürn
> Lüfter halt oben ist auch wenn er aufn Kopf steht, der Boden ist die Platte und immer unten fürn Lüfter auserdem ausdem kann die ausgestossene warme luft nicht zurück weil sie keine möglichkeit hat gegen die gewalt der Rotoren .


Aerodynamik ist aber die Lehre von den Luftströmungen.
Luft ist ein Gasgemisch.
Im Gas sind die Atome/ Moleküle nur ganz locker aneinandergekoppelt.
Und es treten oft Wirbel auf.

Die Gewalt der Rotoren nützt da gar nichts, wenn die Luft nicht richtig angesaugt, geleitet und wegbefördert wird.

Und da sieht mein Gehäuselüfter im Rotorblattdesign und der Luftführung ganz, ganz anders aus - jeder.

Der war auch ein bißchen teurer.


----------



## flotus1 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Reden Blinde über Farben


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Reden Blinde über Farben


Klär uns auf: ...


----------



## flotus1 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Das ist eine Allegorie. Da von Geburt an Blinde keinerlei Bezug zu Farben haben können weicht ihre Vorstellung davon sehr stark von dem ab was Sehende für Farben halten.
Durch dieses Stilmittel soll scherzhaft zum Ausdruck gebracht werden wie abwegig Aussagen von Laien über fachspezifische Themen oft sind.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Allegorie
> ...
> Durch dieses Stilmittel soll scherzhaft ... über fachspezifische Themen oft sind.


Wie beim Kühler: heiße Luft ohne Inhalt.


----------



## melaw (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*

Die Frage lautet: Was bringt dieser Kühl-Rotor? Und zwar die reine Differenzwirkung.
Würde man ihn durch ein billiges Plastikteil ersetzen, und die Kühlleistung wäre ähnlich, wäre das Konzept tot.
Wenn ich mir überlege, wie krass ein Kühler versagt, wenn die Kontaktfläche nur leicht uneben ist, oder zu viel WLP dazwischen...
und dann hier Wärmeübertrag über Luftpolster? Na ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thermaltake Engine 27: Beim kinetischen CPU-Kühler wird ein Teil des Kühlkörpers zum Lüfter*



melaw schrieb:


> und dann hier Wärmeübertrag über Luftpolster? Na ich bin mal gespannt.



Es wird hier ja ein zusätzlicher Wärmeübergang geschaffen.
Entweder es bringt was oder nicht, schlechter kanns damit aber gar nicht werden.


----------

